
Yesterday I pimped some sites on StumbleUpon.  Extra 45% Visitors (6k or so).  Take note! - sbraford

======
sbraford
Lol. This was kind of a joke, but it's true.

It only applies to sites that have viral content in nature.

Basic formula:

Create (or find) some pictures, videos, etc that are extremely viral.

Submit them to StumbleUpon (or have a friend do it). Try a few different sets
/ pieces of content until you find a formula that works.

Note: spamming SU with crappy content won't work. Your stumble only takes off
if it's actually given thumbs up by other users, which in turn causes it to
get shown more often.

~~~
sabat
So StumbleUpon is easier to see results from than Digg or Reddit -- which is
useful info.

(Of course you can always get to the Digg front page by doing something like
"10 Nude College Babes Who Read Digg". There's a certain formula.) ;-)

~~~
sbraford
sabat - so true.

/me begins working up post. finds research exhausting. :)

------
vlad
Could you explain?

------
bootload
' _Could you explain?_ ... _I would like to know too_ '

probably means submit to stumbleupon and increase in visitors due to greater
audience.

------
dawie
I would like to know too

------
sharpshoot
great tip!

